# Mt vernon ae auger going in reverse



## Fourdig

Hi I have a 2007 mt vernon ae free standing pellet stove I am having issues with the auger jam error coming up I have replaced the auger motor optical sensor and snap the upper snap disk and my motor goes in reverse any thoughts 
Thanks


----------



## DAKSY

It may be wired in backwards. If you can reverse the leads, it'll probably turn the other direction.


----------



## SidecarFlip

DAKSY said:


> It may be wired in backwards. If you can reverse the leads, it'll probably turn the other direction.


That depends Daksy...  If the drive motor is shaded pole, reversing the leads will do nothing to change rotation as the rotation of the armature is dependent on the shaded pole design and not current flow.

The way you reverse rotation is, you remove the laminated field windings (segments and physically flip them 180 degrees and reinstall them.  That will reverse the rotation of the armature.

Sounds to me like an aftermarket replacement motor (if shaded pole).  Some motors will turn CCW, some will turn CW bit they are easy to reverse by flipping the field laminations 180 degrees.

If it's not shaded pole, reversing the leads will reverse the motor. 

Have a feeling it's shaded pole however.  Easy to tell too.  A shaded pole motor is an open frame design (where the 'works' are exposed.  A conventional motor will be enclosed in a metal case.

Actually had to flip one of mine, bought an aftermarket motor for my burn pot agitator some years back and had to reverse the armature rotation.  Easy to dp actually.

2 (usually Torx) screws (but sometimes hex head or slotted) will secure the field laminations to the reduction gearcase.  Remove them (and the 2 screws that secure the outboard bearing), flip the field and reinstall the outboard bearing (if it was me, I'd oil the outboard bearing in it's retainer), reinstall the field lamination screws, hook the leads back up and that is it.

Takes about 5 minutes.


----------



## paul8f

If it's moving at all. I doubt it's an issue with the triac driver. Can you physically turn the motor 180deg?


----------



## SidecarFlip

Not the motor, just the field laminations.  That reverses rotation


----------



## SidecarFlip

paul8f said:


> If it's moving at all. I doubt it's an issue with the triac driver. Can you physically turn the motor 180deg?


Far as a bad Triac, you can buy them individually or in bulk from Dell Electronics or Digikey.  Easy to replace with a pencil soldering iron.  Just match up tjhe numbers on it with the replacement numbers, not a big deal.


----------



## Fourdig

What other issues could it be with the auger jam message


----------



## kappel15

What revision control board do you have?


----------



## Fourdig

I will have to look


----------



## Fourdig

Rev c


----------



## Fourdig




----------



## kappel15

That could be your issue. In 2008, they came out with the srv7000-456 Rev. C that addressed a logistic problem with  vac switch and auger jam errors. But before dumping that kind of money for a new control board, i would empty the hopper and pull the auger assy out to see if there was anything jamming up the auger. And i don't understand the wording in your first post on what you did or didn't replace. kap


----------



## Fourdig

I have replaced the auger,optical sensor,snap disks, vacuum switch.  I have vacuumed out the actual auger and nothing in there but as soon as I start it up the auger spins in reverse


----------



## Mt Bob

Sounds like you need the updated control board. See page 7--



			https://tallpinesfarm.com/assets/Quadra-Fire-Mt-Vernon-Troubleshooting-Manual.pdf


----------



## kappel15

Did you pull the auger assy. out , to see if anything was up at top near motor? kap


----------



## Fourdig

Thanks kap I have replaced the auger motor optical sensor and both snap disks.  I have cleaned out the auger and when it starts up it goes in reverse never tries to go in forward direction thanks bart


----------



## Ocelot

Any auger motor I've seen doesn't change direction based on any controls or board problems, it's the motor itself whether it's set up as clockwise or counterclockwise.  If you ordered the wrong direction or they shipped you a mismarked or wrong one, it can be reversed to the direction you need. The instructions already given above are great, but sometimes seeing is easier. So here is a link with instructions, pictures, and even a video on how to change direction of auger motors.
Changing Auger motor rotation

Ray


----------



## Mt Bob

Ocelot said:


> Any auger motor I've seen doesn't change direction based on any controls or board problems, it's the motor itself whether it's set up as clockwise or counterclockwise.  If you ordered the wrong direction or they shipped you a mismarked or wrong one, it can be reversed to the direction you need. The instructions already given above are great, but sometimes seeing is easier. So here is a link with instructions, pictures, and even a video on how to change direction of auger motors.
> Changing Auger motor rotation
> 
> Ray


You have no idea what a Quad auger motor looks like,nor probably know his is DC voltage. Sometimes best to check.


----------



## Mt Bob

To the OP, try putting a jumper on your vacuum pressure switch. Bu teat probably is your control board.


----------



## Ocelot

Mt Bob said:


> You have no idea what a Quad auger motor looks like,nor probably know his is DC voltage. Sometimes best to check.


My apologies.  You're right, I don't know what his motor looks like. I read  SidecarFlip's helpful instructions about flipping the windings on shaded pole motors and thought pictures and video might help.  Hopefully, at least if someone searches the forum for reversed auger motor the instructions I posted will still be helpful for the common AC ager motors.


----------



## Ssyko

Fourdig said:


> Thanks kap I have replaced the auger motor optical sensor and both snap disks.  I have cleaned out the auger and when it starts up it goes in reverse never tries to go in forward direction thanks bart


so these new parts, are they oem or aftermarket?


----------



## Fourdig

Yeah you were right it was the control board


----------



## kappel15

Sorry it wasn't a cheaper part. Stay warm. kap


----------



## casperinmd

Having what I think is your issue. Original install, Rev C board.

However, in taking out the auger to test it, I pulled the black wire out of the optical sensor connector on the auger side. Since it could be a problem, I just ordered a new one. 

My control board is the newer one it seems, 7000-456 REV C, date 10/09.

So if the optical sensor doesn't fix it, anything else to test before buying a replacment control board? The auger did spin when I looked inside the hopper but only reverse for a couple minutes before I walked away and later saw it stopped.


----------



## 414concrete

Fourdig said:


> Hi I have a 2007 mt vernon ae free standing pellet stove I am having issues with the auger jam error coming up I have replaced the auger motor optical sensor and snap the upper snap disk and my motor goes in reverse any thoughts
> Thanks


My stove is the same vintage and had the same issue. Replacing the optical sensor and snap disk fixed it. Rev C board.


----------



## casperinmd

I jumped the vacuum switch and it is working, I am going to replace the original seals this week next.


----------



## kappel15

Jumping the switch can point to a number of issues Bad switch, blocked hose, nipple on drop chute plugged. Dirty exhaust path. And bad door gaskets. kap


----------

